# Your hopes for the next HD channels that will be added...



## Hey Now! (Jan 15, 2007)

For me tops would be IFC and TCM. Has anyone even heard of those two channels having any HD version coming? 
Then Monster HD and World Cinema brought back.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

TCM would be great to see.    

For some reason I see the 'Baby Channel' or QVC as the next HD channel to come.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Fox News Channel HD, Fox Business Network HD
FX HD, Fox Movie Channel HD.


----------



## Hey Now! (Jan 15, 2007)

grog said:


> TCM would be great to see.
> 
> For some reason I see the 'Baby Channel' or QVC as the next HD channel to come.


Ha ha, I'm afraid you might be right.

OK, I'm gonna guess CSPAN HD.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

I would love to see all of the Fox Channels now that the lawsuit is settled.

FX, Speed, Fox Biz, and any others would be a great day.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

space86 said:


> Fox News Channel HD, Fox Business Network HD
> FX HD, Fox Movie Channel HD.


Good post and I ain't even a republican but enjoy Fox news.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

These are some I would like:

Comedy Central HD
WGN HD
FX HD
FOX Soccer Channel HD
TMC West HD
TMC Xtra West HD
Chiller HD
AMC HD
IFC HD


----------



## Sphagnum (Oct 20, 2007)

SPEED SPEED SPEED SPEEEEEED!!!!

AND PLEASE DO IT BEFORE TOMORROW NIGHT SO I CAN WATCH NASCAR THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!


I know, pipedream.....


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Jan 12, 2008)

Speeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

Voom.


----------



## davcole (May 6, 2006)

Well since I have CINEMAX i'll take ACTION MAX along with MOREMAX.

As for the other channels:

SPIKE 
F/X
FOX NEWS
CBS COLLEGE SPORTS
AMC
VH-1


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

hopefully Monsters HD will be back....

but as far as would-be HD channels, my top 3 are:
Spike HD
Chiller HD
Fox Movies HD


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

MONSTERS HD


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

space86 said:


> Fox News Channel HD, Fox Business Network HD
> FX HD, Fox Movie Channel HD.


Those and SPEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll agree with many others. I really want Speed HD. The F1 upconverted from PAL looks outstanding.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Dish should start a new package. Worthless HD.
It would include:
WFN HD
Nose Picking HD
Water HD
QVC HD
Paint Drying HD
Learn to Speak Icelandic HD
PW HD (Postal Worker) You could watch the mailman sort his mail before he delivers it.:joy: 

Charlie could charge at least $15/mo for this and just to make everybody subscribe to it he would add ESPN HD and one of the HD movie channels.

Since I've got all the Sports channels I can watch in HD I'll vote for anything that shows movies.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=118391

SpeedTV & VOOM


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess these channels aren't even being broadcast in HD at all, but I want them:

*Comedy Central HD*
*IFC HD*

A few others already going out in HD that I think would be great to have:

*Spike HD*
*Speed HD*
*FX HD*


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a little selfish, but most of the channels I want, are just mostly so I can get them on the cheaper HD only package, however, if more content was done in HD that would be much appreciated. These are the channels me and my wife would like to get on our HD Only package

- Comedy Central
- E!
- BBC America
- Spike
- Voom

OH... and ALL the premium channels we are currently paying for.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

hmm I'd like:

BBC America (or add Robin Hood in HD on HD Net like Torchwood was)

Outdoor Channel so I can watch all my shooting shows in HD  

Nick so my kids can watch Sponge Bob and Dora in HD hahahaha

FX wouldn't be bad either and fox News. 

Those 5 and I could go the HD only route  

BBC America is probably the only channel I really need HD for to make the switch, but Outdoor would be a nice bonus, and Nick would save me from a screaming 3 yr old


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

My choices would be:
Turner Classic Movies
FX
Fox Movie Channel
Any Premium HD Movie Channel that is not currently available


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

CBC-HD


----------



## harmil2 (Nov 22, 2003)

How about PBS-hd? I really miss it since I left C-band. Comedy channel and FX would also be great.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

Spike, BBC, and the Fox channels would be great!


----------



## sangu72 (Jul 26, 2006)

Whenever they are available, IFC HD and Fox Soccer HD


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

IFC is Rainbow Networks. Dish has gone on record stating you will see IFC HD by years end (or soon, if you prefer). AMC HD as well.

As for you FOX hounds (including SPEED and FX), forget about it. Dish lost its first of many court battles with FOX. Next one up is the battle to have Fox News dropped down to the 100 level. Charlie's panties are in a bunch. Dish is bleeding subscribers. Loss of VOOM may kill them before Murdoch gets the chance to slit Charlie's throat.

Good riddance. Without VOOM, what reason is there to stick with Dish?


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

The CW, for _Supernatural_.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

My hopes:

Spike, Speed, BBC, and my DMA locals. My locals are not even in the scope yet.

I've seen some full res screen savers too, whether it's art or aquariums. Yes I know dish has an aquarium on 61.5, but it would be nice to get one without music and a corporate sponsor logo. LOL you can even get stuff like this on Blu Ray..... hehe


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> My hopes:
> 
> Spike, Speed, BBC, and my DMA locals. My locals are not even in the scope yet.
> 
> I've seen some full res screen savers too, whether it's art or aquariums. Yes I know dish has an aquarium on 61.5, but I this it would be nice to get one without music and a corporate sponsor logo. LOL you can even get stiff like this on Blu Ray..... hehe


Spike, FoxMo, BBC, would make it so I could go HD only. Only stations I would miss, then would be VH1Classic's and Hallmark(need my M*A*S*H fix) Speed would be nice, but would prefer SkyHD, for some real soccer and Rugby. Setanta and FSC are nice, and watch these more in SD than I ever watched WorldsportHD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not all that excited for a ChillerHD channel. Firstly, the HD channel doesn't exist yet anyway... and secondly, most of the content on Chiller is old TV shows that were not in HD anyway. The movies they show are censored and with commercials... so having them in HD wouldn't entice me.

I'd much rather have MonstersHD back than a ChillerHD channel.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chiller in SD is a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

Kman68 said:


> IFC is Rainbow Networks. Dish has gone on record stating you will see IFC HD by years end (or soon, if you prefer). AMC HD as well.
> 
> As for you FOX hounds (including SPEED and FX), forget about it. Dish lost its first of many court battles with FOX. Next one up is the battle to have Fox News dropped down to the 100 level. Charlie's panties are in a bunch. Dish is bleeding subscribers. Loss of VOOM may kill them before Murdoch gets the chance to slit Charlie's throat.
> 
> Good riddance. Without VOOM, what reason is there to stick with Dish?


The 622/722 DVR is the best reason to stay with Dish. The Voom channels were sometimes decent, but there was never anything new on anyways.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> .... Yes I know dish has an aquarium on 61.5 ....


This "Demo Channel" has been gone for some some time, unless it's just me missing it for some reason? During the day it looped a Dish HD commercial continuously then the fish at night. My guess it was a sales tool for retail stores to play it and hopefully sell Dish. Whatever the point was, I haven't seen it for a good while.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Speed,FX HD,and Harrisburg,PA locals.


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd like to see them add Nick, Comedy Central if it ever goes HD, and all the premium movie channels. And bring back Rave.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

BOOMERANG!! I know its just cartoons but my kids can't live without it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Voom, if Rainbow sticks to its requirements. Voom had great promise but failed on that promise.  I would like to see it back as it SHOULD be. I would take it as it was before ANY channel that is now available is SD. Since I am unaware of ANY channels that are HD only that Dish doesn't carry then I guess I only want Voom back.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

dbrakob said:


> BOOMERANG!! I know its just cartoons but my kids can't live without it.


How old are the kids? Would they REALLY notice (or care) if the channel is in SD or HD?


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

Richard King said:


> How old are the kids? Would they REALLY notice (or care) if the channel is in SD or HD?


I'm guessing it has more to do with being able to have the HD only package versus AT250 as opposed to any difference in quality.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Good point, Mr. Phantom.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

They just added 1 of the the biggest ones I was waiting for (CSN BA)

Now I hope they can get Spike, FX, and Speed.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I need two channels and two channels only:

FX
Comedy Central


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

More HD 
FX
All the Premium Channels
Comedy
Military
Disc Health
Fox News
local PBS


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

sangu72 said:


> Whenever they are available, IFC HD and Fox Soccer HD


Now your talkin !!
Fox soccer channel in HD !!
followed by Setanta !

I miss all of the voom channels too 
and the sports channel I could watch Crappy Real Madrid or Barca in high def -but not the glorious Manchester united ....


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

MonstersHD
EquatorHD
FilmfHD
Fox News HD

When (if) they become HD:
Chiller HD
TCM HD


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Speed, BBC America, MSNBC and History International.

Oh and Vegas locals.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Sphagnum said:


> SPEED SPEED SPEED SPEEEEEED!!!!
> 
> AND PLEASE DO IT BEFORE TOMORROW NIGHT SO I CAN WATCH NASCAR THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!
> 
> I know, pipedream.....


Who Chiller HD will go live on Halloween. E who knows?


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

MOJO
Fox News HD


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I hope we'll "someday soon" see these in HD, not in any particular order as some aren't even HD yet (some only because others seem to really want them):
NBCU Group: Chiller
Viacom: BET, CMT, MTV, Nickelodeon, VH1, Comedy Central
Rainbow Group: AMC, IFC, Sundance, (maybe some Voom back)
Time Warner: HBO2, MoreMAX
News Corp Group: FX, SPEED, FUEL, Fox News, Fox Business
Other: Starz Edge, Lifetime, BBCA, Encore, MOJO

Hopefully, as the lawsuit dust settles with Rainbow and News Corp. those will appear. It's odd what has been turned on versus the Charlie Chat list.

Promised in the Charlie Chat (red indicates channels turned on):
Viacom: BET, CMT, MTV, Nickelodeon, VH1
Disney Group: ABC Family, Disney, Toon Disney, ESPN News
NBCU Group: Bravo, USA Network, SciFi
Rainbow Group: AMC, IFC
A&E Group: Biography
Time Warner: Cartoon Network, CNN, HBO2, MoreMAX
Other: MGMHD, Smithsonian, Starz Edge, The Tennis Channel, The Weather Channel, WGN

Turned on, though not in the Charlie Chat:
NBCU Group: CNBC
Time Warner: Cinemax HD West, 5 Star Max
Other: Hallmark Movie Channel, Travel Channel, World Fishing Network


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

[quote=" ...Turned on, though not in the Charlie Chat:
Time Warner: Cinemax HD West, 5 Star Max
Other: Hallmark Movie Channel, Travel Channel, World Fishing Network[/QUOTE]

You forgot CNBC HD +


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Speed ---- Please


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

Voom!


----------



## himini (Feb 13, 2007)

In vague order for me:

Gallery HD
Equator HD
Monsters HD
Rave HD
Turner Classic Movies
Fox Movie Channel
Speed
Fox (Sacramento Local)
And what the heck, all other Voom channels

I'm very happy about the recent addition of CSN Bay Area, MGM, and Smithsonian, but have seen very little good stuff so far.

Truth is, along with my locals and the premium movie channels in HD, I wouldn't watch much else. (Wouldn't it be cool if we could put together custom a la carte channel subscriptions?!!) "Basic cable" channels like USA, Lifetime, FX, AMC, Bravo, etc. are so loaded with commercials and garbage shows that they make me feel sad.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

kal915 said:


> You forgot CNBC HD +


Thanks. I edited my post to include it. Knew I'd forget something.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

Speed
EquatorHD
PBS-HD


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Don M said:


> My choices would be:
> Turner Classic Movies
> FX
> Fox Movie Channel
> Any Premium HD Movie Channel that is not currently available


I want all my premiums in HD & TCMHD. they can keep MGMHD!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

F1Fan said:


> Speed
> EquatorHD
> PBS-HD


[email protected]
Retro TV


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I want all my premiums in HD & TCMHD. they can keep MGMHD!


I've seen a few other people with TCM on their list. This plays mostly old movies right? How many of these old movies have been updated in HD? I know a lot of them are originally wide screen so they technically could be digitized into an HD format (quality would vary on the original source material I guess). Well I wouldn't object to having the channel, even if I didn't watch it that much. But I was curious how much content they would have.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

Voom
MOJO


----------



## mbski (Oct 19, 2004)

Speed Speed Speed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

space86 said:


> Fox News Channel HD, Fox Business Network HD
> FX HD, Fox Movie Channel HD.


I second that.

I'd go HD-Only if we had those.

Well, almost...gotta have my NASA-TV channel. Love that station during shuttle missions. But it looks like they may be looking to go HD as they have an HD camera on the ISS that they've been playing with for the last year or so. Only problem is that the Ku-band antenae doesn't have the bandwidth to downlink HD in real-time, so everything HD has to be downlinked separately and replayed later.

Oh, and WGN and perhaps some of the other stations in the Superstation package. Jerry Springer in HD!!! :hurah:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> [email protected]
> Retro TV


How much RetroTV would be in HD? I get RetroTV OTA and really enjoy some of the programming, as well as the retro commercials. I don't recall much of the programming from the 60's and 70's being in HD, though.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> How much RetroTV would be in HD? I get RetroTV OTA and really enjoy some of the programming, as well as the retro commercials. I don't recall much of the programming from the 60's and 70's being in HD.


What??? You don't remember *Leave it to Beaver* being in HD? Blasphemy!!!


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

WGN-HD
and WTTW-HD (Chicago's PBS HD station)

I understand RFD-TV produces a HD feed...that would be cool too to see Imus in the morning.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

TCM, WGN & FX and no one would hear from me again!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I see folks asking for WGN in HD... Is there actually any HD on WGN outside of baseball games?


----------



## PRIME1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Fox News
CMT
MTV
PBS


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> How much RetroTV would be in HD? I get RetroTV OTA and really enjoy some of the programming, as well as the retro commercials. I don't recall much of the programming from the 60's and 70's being in HD, though.


One of the VOOM channels was running digitally remastered "Hogan's Heroes" episodes. Did not watch, but was on my to do list before VOOM was torpedoed.

How do you get RetroTV? Is it available nationally?


----------



## Bobham (Jan 26, 2008)

Fox channels would be my first choice.... second choice is my local Little Rock affiliates.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Kman68 said:


> One of the VOOM channels was running digitally remastered "Hogan's Heroes" episodes. Did not watch, but was on my to do list before VOOM was torpedoed.
> 
> How do you get RetroTV? Is it available nationally?


OTA - WSB-DT channel 2.2 in Atlanta.

Check here to see where it's available.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Kman68 said:


> One of the VOOM channels was running digitally remastered "Hogan's Heroes" episodes. Did not watch, but was on my to do list before VOOM was torpedoed.
> 
> How do you get RetroTV? Is it available nationally?


It wasn't a VOOM Channel, its HDNET channel 9422, its on 730am eastern time. They play the show from episode 1 to the very end, and then take it off for awhile afterwords. Hogan's Hero's is one of my all time favorite shows.


----------



## e-man (May 13, 2008)

I would be happy with just Speed and my local Fox Channel in HD. I think it's B.S. that I can't watch at least my local Fox channel in HD. The SUPER BOWL and AMERICAN IDOL (which I don't watch) are the 2 highest rated tv shows and Dish can't even give us a local Fox HD feed? WTF is up with that???


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

All Of Them!  Actually I am waiting for my locals in HD before I subscribe to the HD package. I live in a rural area and getting them via OTA antenna is next to impossible.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

FoxnewsHD
SpeedHD
NICKHD
MTVHD
VH1HD
WFNHD-will be this fall


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> How much RetroTV would be in HD? I get RetroTV OTA and really enjoy some of the programming, as well as the retro commercials. I don't recall much of the programming from the 60's and 70's being in HD, though.


Better than TVLAND. This morning I saw the new CEO of Viacom on CNBCHD & he said lots more of reality junk is coming on all channels.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> Better than TVLAND. This morning I saw the new CEO of Viacom on CNBCHD & he said lots more of reality junk is coming on all channels.


I could have waited a long time before hearing that bit of information. I can't believe what the America public accepts as entertainment. Reality shows are a dime a dozen to produce; I wonder why there are so many of them.


----------



## Lee Bailey (May 18, 2008)

For me it would be my Local HD Channels in Fresno California.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Well, almost...gotta have my NASA-TV channel...


FYI, I am getting the NASA SD channel with my HD Only package.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I see folks asking for WGN in HD... Is there actually any HD on WGN outside of baseball games?


In addition to Cubs and White Sox baseball and the next NHL season of Blackhawks games....WGN is a CW network...and if you're talking WGN9 you'd get the HD shows from the CW....now WGN superstation, not sure I think sports in HD might be all for now.

I could be wrong however as I don't have that channel to say for sure yet.

From a WGN9 in HD from cable, I can say their news looks more clear and is better even though it's not a 16:9 ratio, it still looks better than the WGN in SD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kbuente said:


> In addition to Cubs and White Sox baseball and the next NHL season of Blackhawks games....WGN is a CW network...and if you're talking WGN9 you'd get the HD shows from the CW....now WGN superstation, not sure I think sports in HD might be all for now.
> 
> I could be wrong however as I don't have that channel to say for sure yet.
> 
> From a WGN9 in HD from cable, I can say their news looks more clear and is better even though it's not a 16:9 ratio, it still looks better than the WGN in SD.


That's what I'm wondering... The WGNHD most of us would be seeing would be the Superstation, rather than the OTA one like folks in Chicago would like to have in their locals package.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Spike and Fox news channel. I have went HD only (DISH HD) and these are the 2 channels I sorely miss but they are not worth 30+ dollars a month. I miss the ultimate fighter on spike and Fox news as a whole. I am hoping Spike comes quickly and Fox will come on board also. 96 a month that is now 48 a month? Its a no brainer to me. I love HD; Its makes SD unwatchable IMO.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe those people without a CW affiliate want WGN badly, but I could care less. I'd rather have my local one. I get it OTA and they already have it uplinked on 61.5 but it's not available yet. I always want options, but this is not one network I watch a whole lot. And I certainly could care less about cubs, whitesocks or blackhawks.


----------



## davcole (May 6, 2006)

Outside a new HD only channel coming online that falls on the $10 access tier and my locals, i'd like to see the following as HD channels (some aren't announced as one yet)

E!
Spike
Fox News 
F/X
Nick
VHI
BET

that would really complete my needs, anything else would be bonus.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

davcole said:


> Outside a new HD only channel coming online that falls on the $10 access tier and my locals, i'd like to see the following as HD channels (some aren't announced as one yet)
> 
> E!
> Spike
> ...


I agree but I do not need BET. The rest would be perfect. I already have swapped to the dish HD package. I cut my monthly bill in half. I had AT250, HBO and 1CENT Cinemax for approx 97 a month. I now have Dish HD and 1 cent cinemax for approx. 47 a month. Once you go HD its hard to watch the SD Channels.


----------



## conchshell (Jun 8, 2007)

Spike & Comedy


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

voom


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

jpeckinp said:


> Dish should start a new package. Worthless HD.
> It would include:
> WFN HD
> Nose Picking HD
> ...


...Sorry, they just dropped those channels!


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Not to be redundant, but just in case anybody at Dish is taking a straw poll, I would love to see these in HD:
FX
Comedy Central
TCM
IFC
Sundance

Please pay attention, Dish.


----------



## davcole (May 6, 2006)

Please, what is IFC?


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

Voom.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

davcole said:


> Please, what is IFC?


IFC = Independent Film Channel


----------



## davcole (May 6, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> IFC = Independent Film Channel


Thanks!!


----------



## srinia (Mar 27, 2006)

My kids love this channel. It would be great to get these in HD. By the way, if I go for HD only package, do I get the SD version of nickelodean channels by any chance?

-- srini


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

srinia said:


> My kids love this channel. It would be great to get these in HD. By the way, if I go for HD only package, do I get the SD version of nickelodean channels by any chance?
> 
> -- srini


No you will not get Nick SD if you go HD Only (assuming Nick HD is on it). That is what 3 Dish CSRs have told me although it seems from these message boards that occasionally someone forgets to turn off a switch or two but you can't rely on that.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

dbrakob said:


> No you will not get Nick SD if you go HD Only (assuming Nick HD is on it). That is what 3 Dish CSRs have told me although it seems from these message boards that occasionally someone forgets to turn off a switch or two but you can't rely on that.


No, they don't forget to throw a switch, they (seem to intentionally) turn the SD channel BACK ON after the HD is launched. I think their official line is that you are not guaranteed the SD channels and they may go away at any time. Meaning you can't really complain if it's not available. They still haven't yet switched on the new Disney corp channels yet (Disney, Toon Disney, ABCFamily, ESPNEWS) and a couple others.... hopefully they will though. So the real answer is... There is no way to be sure if they will enable the SD version of Nick.... if/when they turn on the HD version that is.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd like to see the following channels in HD:

Fox News
Fox Business Network
BBC America
NASA
VOOM - Consolidated, updated and refreshed (otherwise, forget it!)
E!


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

just don't take away WFNHD i love it, the shows on there this fall will be in HD


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

PlayboyHD... (and also it's part of the ultimate and HD package)

Yeah, go ahead and admit it. You do too.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

FitzAusTex said:


> Voom.


+1


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

davcole said:


> Outside a new HD only channel coming online that falls on the $10 access tier and my locals, i'd like to see the following as HD channels (some aren't announced as one yet)
> 
> E!
> Spike
> ...


E!??????? That channel doesn't deserve to be in HD REALLY!


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> E!??????? That channel doesn't deserve to be in HD REALLY!


My wife likes to watch it... and I like The Soup which basically makes fun of other E! shows and similar type of shows. I don't care about HD that much for this channel, but it will bring it over to the HD Only package for us, so I like that, but otherwise I'll live without it.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> My wife likes to watch it...


Yeah, I got the same problem. :hair:


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

HDG said:


> Yeah, I got the same problem. :hair:


That's why it's advisable to provide your significant other with a 2nd TV...  
I did that, and made my HT system "impossible" to manage, so that I am solely in control. I know it's terrible :nono2: but it's Heaven! 
:hurah:


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

MonstersHD and Rave


----------



## Sphagnum (Oct 20, 2007)

tedb3rd said:


> PlayboyHD... (and also it's part of the ultimate and HD package)
> 
> Yeah, go ahead and admit it. You do too.


 Yeah, but my wife would disagree... :nono:


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I would like to see them add Voom as well......


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

I would like to see a suite of channels that provide a wide variety of programming commercial free. A 24 music channel showing things like "Soundstage" would be nice. you could add a channel that shows sports events from other parts of the world and maybe one that has Kung Fu movies in HD. NO. Wait.... we just had that. It was called Voom.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Memorable quotes for Office Space (1999)

Peter Gibbons: I wanna take you out to dinner, and then I wanna go back to my apartment and watch 'Kung Fu'. Do you ever watch 'Kung Fu'? 
Joanna: I love 'Kung Fu'. :heart:​


Marriner said:


> I would like to see a suite of channels that provide a wide variety of programming commercial free. A 24 music channel showing things like "Soundstage" would be nice. you could add a channel that shows sports events from other parts of the world and maybe one that has Kung Fu movies in HD. NO. Wait.... we just had that. It was called Voom.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

SteveinDanville said:


> Please pay attention, Dish.


There's always a first time for everything. :lol:



Marriner said:


> I would like to see a suite of channels that provide a wide variety of programming commercial free. A 24 music channel showing things like "Soundstage" would be nice. you could add a channel that shows sports events from other parts of the world and maybe one that has Kung Fu movies in HD. NO. Wait.... we just had that. It was called Voom.


:lol:

What was that bunch of really terrible channels that did nothing but repeat stuff over and over day in and day out - without commercials - in true HD - with real 5.1 audio? You know, the one that had the audacity to sue us so we got rid of them in order to make way for really great HD content like WFNHD and a dozen or so other 6hr/day infomercial stretchy-vision channels with plenty of wasted sidebar space...

Hey here's an idea! -- How about adding VOOM?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

tedb3rd said:


> PlayboyHD... (and also it's part of the ultimate and HD package)
> 
> Yeah, go ahead and admit it. You do too.


Speaking for myself, I do not have a need for a "fantasy" in my mind to live a normal life. Some things are addictive and some things require a broad imagination. I live in a real world with real life happenings. Give me The Spike Channel in HD.


----------



## e-man (May 13, 2008)

is spike a fox/ newscorp/ wtvr else it's called channel too? i know they own fx, speed and others, but wasn't sure about spike. is spike offered in hd through directv or the cable guys?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Spike is a MTV Networks channel which is a subsidiary of Viacom.

That subsidiary includes the following:
Country Music Television (CMT) 
CMT Pure Country (was VH1 Country) 
Comedy Central 
Logo 
MHD (MTV's high-definition channel) 
MTV 
MTV Hits 
MTV Jams 
MTV Base -Africa 
MTV Tempo - MTV-Caribbean 
MTV Tr3́s (formerly MTV en Español and Más Música) 
MTV2 
mtvU 
Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite/Nick Jr 
Nicktoons Network 
Noggin 
The N 
Spike 
TV Land 
VH1 
VH1 Classic 
VH1 Soul


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

e-man said:


> is spike a fox/ newscorp/ wtvr else it's called channel too? i know they own fx, speed and others, but wasn't sure about spike. is spike offered in hd through directv or the cable guys?


Spike is Viacom

i.e. MTV, Nick, Comedy Central


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Marriner said:


> I would like to see a suite of channels that provide a wide variety of programming commercial free. A 24 music channel showing things like "Soundstage" would be nice. you could add a channel that shows sports events from other parts of the world and maybe one that has Kung Fu movies in HD. NO. Wait.... we just had that. It was called Voom.


Wow.. that sounds like a nice service. I'd like to see that also.


----------



## e-man (May 13, 2008)

so is spike offered in HD on any service? there's some pretty good stuff on there, but i wish the movies weren't edited.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Marriner said:


> I would like to see a suite of channels that provide a wide variety of programming commercial free. A 24 music channel showing things like "Soundstage" would be nice. you could add a channel that shows sports events from other parts of the world and maybe one that has Kung Fu movies in HD. NO. Wait.... we just had that. It was called Voom.





AVJohnnie said:


> What was that bunch of really terrible channels that did nothing but repeat stuff over and over day in and day out - without commercials - in true HD - with real 5.1 audio? You know, the one that had the audacity to sue us so we got rid of them in order to make way for really great HD content like WFNHD and a dozen or so other 6hr/day infomercial stretchy-vision channels with plenty of wasted sidebar space...
> 
> Hey here's an idea! -- How about adding VOOM?


What were those really good channels that did nothing but take up space, repeat the same boring and outdated content, and its "true hd" was not as sharp as The Travel Channel HD? Oh, yeah it was Voom! let's put it back so we don't get to add good channels like FX HD, Speed HD, or AMC HD!


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

How about *Ovation 157*... 
Now that Voom is gone Ovation seems to home some of the programming I want that Voom carried.

Maybe I should not ask for Ovation in HD... might lose it too...

Hell I would be glad to have Voom in SD if I could get it.....

Maybe Dish could give us Voom in SD? Better than no Voom at all... I would take Voom in SD in exchange for all the HD channels I currently have.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Okay i am gonna get people screaming at me but ... who Cares....
Last month i dumped the utlimate hd pack to save my self 10 bucks...
cause other than the HDnews ch, Game Channel, and Family channel. i didnt watch it.....
And when they went off and i got A bunch of hd channels i actually watch and at no extra cost i was so Happy...
I dont care if the voom channels come back.... i think there a waste of bandwith to watch repeat shows... have you ever watched the News ch from voom... after the first 15 min its all a repeat of the previous 15 min....
Would love to see all the fox ch's in Hd and Some more sports from the north like TSN, Sports Net... Score hd... even CBC hd...
there is alot of TRUE Hd shows and events on those channels.....
Krazy


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd like to see a CBC-based HD channel, something with programming akin to BBCA. Of course, I'd like to see BBCA in HD.

I'd also like to win the lottery...mutter, mutter, mutter....


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Spike is a MTV Networks channel which is a subsidiary of Viacom.
> 
> That subsidiary includes the following:
> Country Music Television (CMT)
> ...


+1 get some of these up if possible. and for those who want voom, it isn't coming back. sorry it just isn't going to happen so lets move on to other possibilities. :icon_hug: :kisscheek :feelbette


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Did I say Ovation and VOOM?

I think I did but I will say it again... 

Ovation and VOOM!

Note: Willing to take Voom in SD if Dish does not have the freaking bandwidth to handle the load!


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

FOX HD
Speed HD


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

grog said:


> Did I say Ovation and VOOM?
> 
> I think I did but I will say it again...
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

BBC, the Ovation mentioned above, and I want RAVE back (so indirectly VOOM).


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

MONSTERS HD


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

krazy k said:


> Okay i am gonna get people screaming at me but ... who Cares....
> Last month i dumped the utlimate hd pack to save my self 10 bucks...
> cause other than the HDnews ch, Game Channel, and Family channel. i didnt watch it.....
> And when they went off and i got A bunch of hd channels i actually watch and at no extra cost i was so Happy...
> ...


VOOM's news was just a 15 minute loop and was probably updated every 6 hour. Usless!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

kckucera said:


> More HD
> FX
> All the Premium Channels
> Comedy
> ...


Disc Health will be puled on Janury 1st and will become The Ophra channel in HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

CoolGui said:


> Maybe those people without a CW affiliate want WGN badly, but I could care less. I'd rather have my local one. I get it OTA and they already have it uplinked on 61.5 but it's not available yet. I always want options, but this is not one network I watch a whole lot. And I certainly could care less about cubs, whitesocks or blackhawks.


WGN doesn't show the CW nationally. They have blanket shows for two hours. I think they're barred from carying the CW nationally by the NAB.


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

kal915 said:


> What were those really good channels that did nothing but take up space, repeat the same boring and outdated content, and its "true hd" was not as sharp as The Travel Channel HD? Oh, yeah it was Voom! let's put it back so we don't get to add good channels like FX HD, Speed HD, or AMC HD!


I completely agree! FX, Speed and AMC are useless to me. Bring back Voom!


----------



## e-man (May 13, 2008)

I do miss rave. if there was nothing on mhd, there was usually something on rave. i don't know how popular they would be, but all of the music channels in HD with real HD content would be awesome.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I know WGN is sought primarily for sports. So thought this article was curious.


> Tribune Co. on Monday re-launched Superstation WGN, taking the wraps off a new brand (WGN America) and slogan, "TV You Can't Ignore."


I guess we want WGN America HD since we can't ignore it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm waiting for the YoMamaHD channel... 24/7 of people sitting face-to-face in YoMama wars... winner take all.


----------



## ejyoder2733 (Feb 24, 2008)

Speed HD
WGN HD (local for me)


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

How about PBS-HD and TCM-HD.
Oh and 'Ovation TV 157'.

And how about Voom!


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

FitzAusTex said:


> I completely agree! FX, Speed and AMC are useless to me. Bring back Voom!


!rolling >>>>ok seriously....Rave was fine....the rest of them....not a chance...some had possibilities....but they didnt do anything with them....keep on rolling out the nationals...all will be good.

Bring on FX...and FOX movies...FBN....ect.

Although i am very happy with what they have done so far.

PBS-HD and CW HD i get with my OTA...you guys should look into getting one if want those.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I do have a setup for OTA but PBS is the only station I can not pull in. Something is in the way of my signal. I plan on a bigger antenna... still I would welcome the addition of that channel.

You could say I have been lazy in getting my antenna issue worked out. But after a heart attack, triple bypass, stents and now a ICD I really should not go up on the roof just yet. 



texaswolf said:


> !rolling >>>>ok seriously....Rave was fine....the rest of them....not a chance...some had possibilities....but they didnt do anything with them....keep on rolling out the nationals...all will be good.
> 
> Bring on FX...and FOX movies...FBN....ect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

I would love to see the following in HD

History International. Kind of dumb to just have HIST, and now BIO in HD but not History's sister station not in HD.

Military Channel. Kind of odd that this one wasn't included with the DISC, TLC, and SCIENCE channel line-up last year as isn't it in that same media group? Or is it a part of the A&E group?

And then of course, I need the News Corp channels. 

As far as sports go, where the hell is ESPNU-HD? I mean we got the Big Ten Network, why not ESPNU? Then the FSC could probably convince my dad to finally pull the trigger on a new TV himself.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

> where the hell is ESPNU-HD?


ESPNU HD is scheduled to be released on August 28, 2008, on the start of the college football season


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

kal915 said:


> ESPNU HD is scheduled to be released on August 28, 2008, on the start of the college football season


This would be a very nice addition to our HD lineup. I just wonder how much HD would be on it.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

Being the bashful person I am....give me a good porn channel in HD. That would be nice as well.


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

I'd like to see more classic rock from the 70's and 80's in HD, HDNET used to show 5.1 HD concerts from groups like Blue Oyster Cult, Heart, Eddie Money etc., but I haven't seen the HD BOC one for years. I taped some MTVHD video blocks, but it all seemed to only be new bands, I think I saw one HD video of a Cream reunion effort. I'm not sure if VH1 Classic would benefit at all in upconvert picture quality due to the source material, but any incremental improvement in sound and picture quality is welcome to a music fan. Unfortunately, VH1 Classic has devolved over the past year, they have narrowed their setlist considerably. I don't know if it's forced or just management, they used to show a wide range of great classic rock videos from characters like Joe Walsh and Martin Briley, and classic bands like Nazareth and UFO, but now it seems to be the VH1 Classic Pop and top 40 channel. Rock Fest plays some Hard and Classic Rock - but with a very small setlist. I don't understand it - DVRing for years, I've seen Stevie Nicks perform "Talk To Me" 500 times - but classic video like "Stand Back" - Never. Blue Oyster Cult - "Burnin' For You" 500 times, "Take Me Away" - 1 time at the most - is it due to the video's "Heaven's Gate" theme? - the fact that there is smoking of cigarettes in the video??


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

booger said:


> Being the bashful person I am....give me a good porn channel in HD. That would be nice as well.


second


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Schizm said:
 

> second


can't read what you wrote


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

How about the 'Erotic Fishing Channel' (EFC-HD) . :lol:



booger said:


> Being the bashful person I am....give me a good porn channel in HD. That would be nice as well.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd like to see Ovation go HD. They have lots of good programming (if you're into that niche) but the SD PQ is terrible.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

grog said:


> How about the 'Erotic Fishing Channel' (EFC-HD) . :lol:


I'm not picky. I'll take it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

grog said:


> Did I say Ovation and VOOM?
> 
> I think I did but I will say it again...
> 
> ...


VOOM is DOOMED! Sorry.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm hoping for the superstations in HD, eventually.

I'd love KTLA HD, except they don't even offer it as a local in LA because it's CW.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

grog said:


> TCM would be great to see.
> 
> For some reason I see the 'Baby Channel' or QVC as the next HD channel to come.


TCM YES! HBO has B&W classics late nite. But you really have to look hard.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> I would love to see the following in HD
> 
> History International. Kind of dumb to just have HIST, and now BIO in HD but not History's sister station not in HD.
> 
> ...


I'm with you L6E, except for the sports channel. Got no use for them.


----------



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll take anything since I live in HI. I hope E11 doesn't blow up because that's what's going to get me more than 9 HD channels.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

FLN ( Fine Living Network)


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

I want all of them.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

FX was priority for me...however Rescue Me wont be back until March '09 due to writer strikes and sheduling, so i'm not in as much of a rush now....however i do miss it since going HD only....Fox movies/news and more premiums would be cool...but im pretty damn content right now


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

my only priority is my locals in Harrisburg pa, wasn't even on the list for this year even though I was told it would be, I guess when Fios comes end of June I'll be goin there


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i want another WFN channel. label it WFN1 & WFN2


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Funny  :lol: 



rey_1178 said:


> i want another WFN channel. label it WFN1 & WFN2


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> i want another WFN channel. label it WFN1 & WFN2


WFN8 -- The Ocho!


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> i want another WFN channel. label it WFN1 & WFN2


I'd be all for that


----------



## cfunk (Feb 11, 2003)

projectorguru said:


> my only priority is my locals in Harrisburg pa, wasn't even on the list for this year even though I was told it would be, I guess when Fios comes end of June I'll be goin there


Why don't you move to Philadelphia.


----------



## Backup Brain (Sep 20, 2007)

PBS HD, either my local KQED or the national feed. Is Austin City Limits shot in HD yet?

Also some CW feed. BBC America would be nice.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

cfunk said:


> Why don't you move to Philadelphia.


that city sucks:lol:


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Backup Brain said:


> PBS HD, either my local KQED or the national feed. Is Austin City Limits shot in HD yet?
> 
> Also some CW feed. BBC America would be nice.


Yeah!


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

CoolGui said:


> WFN8 -- The Ocho!


Nice Dodgeball reference.


----------



## ckgrick (Oct 25, 2004)

PBS HD number 1. Sundance channel, Comedy Central, FX, MSNBC would be nice.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

comedy central,fx,G4, HNN


----------



## acrosby (Oct 30, 2006)

I feel the need, THE NEED FOR SPEED!


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Why not The Movie Channel HD?


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

How about getting rid of all those fake HD channels. You know the ones that have the side black bars most or all the time.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

calgary2800 said:


> How about getting rid of all those fake HD channels. You know the ones that have the side black bars most or all the time.


and the ones that are stretched and distorted so badly that I turn them off.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

kucharsk said:


> Why not The Movie Channel HD?


i believe this one is on charlies list.


----------

